Ask HN: What are open source alternatives to Google analytics? - pictur
======
gorkemcetin
Check Countly's [1] open source Community Edition [2] which can be deployed on
a Digital Ocean instance easily [3]. Also here [4] is an explainer video you
may want to check.

[1] [https://count.ly](https://count.ly)

[2] [https://github.com/countly/countly-
server](https://github.com/countly/countly-server)

[3] [https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/apps/countly-
analytics](https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/apps/countly-analytics)

[4] [https://youtu.be/sQCUNSzfEW8](https://youtu.be/sQCUNSzfEW8)

------
mtmail
We use
[https://github.com/usefathom/fathom](https://github.com/usefathom/fathom) (or
rather their paid product [https://usefathom.com/](https://usefathom.com/))

------
olivierduval
You could try matomo / piwik, if you want to host your datas (including GDPR
functionalities)

~~~
zeug
Matomoto is Great and was developed with the German Privacy Law in mind. Which
was already as strong as the GDPR now.

